# Samochód musi być myty.



## coloboc66

Jak jest poprawnie:
1. Samochód musi być myty.
2. Samochód musi być umyty.
3. Samochód musi być mytym.
4. Samochód musi być umytym.
?
Dziękuję!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Zdanie 2 jest poprawne gramatycznie i normalnie używane.
Zdanie 1 jest poprawne gramatycznie, ale jest mało prawdopodobne żeby ktoś je użył. Normalnie zależy każdemu na skutku mycia, a nie na samym procesie.
Zdania 3 i 4 może były kiedyś poprawne gramatycznie, ale dziś nikt już tak nie powie. Uwaga dotycząca sensu zdania 1 odnosi się też do zdania 3.


----------



## Lorenc

How about:
5. Samochód musi zostać umyty.


----------



## jasio

A co konkretnie chcesz powiedzieć?



coloboc66 said:


> Jak jest poprawnie:
> 1. Samochód musi być myty.


To zdanie jest poprawne i oznacza tyle, że samochód się brudzi, więc trzeba go  od czasu do czasu umyć.


coloboc66 said:


> 2. Samochód musi być umyty.


Raczej zgodzilbym się że zdaniem @Lorenc:


Lorenc said:


> 5. Samochód musi zostać umyty.


Tak jest bardziej naturalnie.


----------



## zaffy

'Samochód być zostać umyty' jest najlepsze z tych zdań, choć mało kto powie to w stronie biernej. Raczej powiemy 'Trzeba umyć ten samochód'


----------



## Ben Jamin

ż





zaffy said:


> 'Samochód być zostać umyty' jest najlepsze z tych zdań, choć mało kto powie to w stronie biernej. Raczej powiemy 'Trzeba umyć ten samochód'


Kiedy mówisz "mało kto powie to w ten sposób" to sprawia to wrażenie, że coś jest nie w porządku ze zdaniem. Tymczsem wszystko zależy od sytuacji. Kiedy pracujesz w wynajmowaniu samochodów to najbardziej naturalne będzie położenie nacisku na stan samochodu kiedy klient go oddaje, a więc zdanie "Samochód musi być umyty przy zwrocie" będzie jak najbardziej naturalne.


----------



## zaffy

Tak, i tylko wtedy padnie takie zdanie. W normalnym życiu codziennym nikt tak nie powie. Szkoda, że autor wątku nie dał kontekstu i nie sądze, że mu chodziło o wypożyczalnie, więc warto żeby wiedział, że te zdania są nienaturalne.


----------



## jasio

Rzeczywiście, brakuje kontekstu, a ocena czy zdanie brzmi naturalnie czy nienaturalnie bardzo od niego zależy. @coloboc66 jest Rosjaninem lub Białorusinem, a po rosyjsku chyba też najbardziej naturalne (w oderwaniu od kontekstu) byłoby użycie formy bezosobowej,  więc podejrzewam, że po prostu ćwiczy użycie strony biernej, żeby wyłapać ewentualne różnice między rosyjskim a polskim. 

Nota bene, użycie w tej konstrukcji narzędnika (3 i 4) raczej kojarzy mi się z archaizmem, niż że zwykłą niepoprawnością. Wydaje mi się, że takie konstrukcje można spotkać jeszcze u Lema, choć oczywiście nie w kontekście samochodów.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Nota bene, użycie w tej konstrukcji narzędnika (3 i 4) raczej kojarzy mi się z archaizmem, niż że zwykłą niepoprawnością. Wydaje mi się, że takie konstrukcje można spotkać jeszcze u Lema, choć oczywiście nie w kontekście samochodów.


Trzeba pamiętać, że Stanisław Lem urodzony w 1921 nie mówił polszczyzną archaiczną z XVIII lub XIX wieku. Jego pierwsze książki napisane zostały takim samym językiem jaki używali inni współcześni mu pisarze. Książki napisane w latach 60-ch i 70-ch (np Dzienniki gwiazdowe, Bajki robotów) pisał językiem lekko archaizowanym dla celów humorystycznych.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Trzeba pamiętać, że Stanisław Lem urodzony w 1921 nie mówił polszczyzną archaiczną z XVIII lub XIX wieku. Jego pierwsze książki napisane zostały takim samym językiem jaki używali inni współcześni mu pisarze. Książki napisane w latach 60-ch i 70-ch (np Dzienniki gwiazdowe, Bajki robotów) pisał językiem lekko archaizowanym dla celów humorystycznych.


To oczywiste, że Lem nie mówił inie pisał polszczyzną osiemnastowieczna. Tym niemniej z dzisiejszego punktu widzenia jego składnia i wiele zwrotow czy wyrażeń brzmi... no właśnie. Znasz lepsze określenie, niż "archaicznie"? I nie mam tu na myśli cyberiady, tylko np. Niezwyciezonego, Astronautów, cykl o pilocie Pirksie czy Powrót z gwiazd. Z oczywistych przyczyn pod wieloma względami jest to język bliższy kabaretowi starszych panów niż współczesnej polszczyźnie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> To oczywiste, że Lem nie mówił inie pisał polszczyzną osiemnastowieczna.


No właśnie! Dlatego zwrot "Wydaje mi się, że takie konstrukcje można spotkać *jeszcze* u Lema.." jest mylący, jako że u niego nie była to kontynuacja językowa, a pastisz. To tak jakby uznać, że liczne przykłady XIX-wiecznych budowli neogotyckich na terenach Polski to świadectwo że gotyk trwał do 1900 roku.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> No właśnie! Dlatego zwrot "Wydaje mi się, że takie konstrukcje można spotkać *jeszcze* u Lema.." jest mylący, jako że u niego nie była to kontynuacja językowa, a pastisz. To tak jakby uznać, że liczne przykłady XIX-wiecznych budowli neogotyckich na terenach Polski to świadectwo że gotyk trwał do 1900 roku.


Jak sam zauważyłeś, gdzie pastisz tam pastisz, a gdzie kontynuacja, tam kontynuacja - zależy od utworu. Język, którym się Lem poslugiwal tam,  gdzie nie archaizował celowo - czyli język jemu współczesny albo język jego młodości - z dzisiejszej perspektywy jest pełen archaizmów. Czy były tam również konstrukcje, których dotyczy niniejsza dyskusja? *Wydaje mi się*, że tak. Ale pewien nie jestem, bo gdybym był pewien, to nie byłbym napisał, że mi się wydaje. 

PS. Czy nadal jesteśmy w temacie wątku?


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> PS. Czy nadal jesteśmy w temacie wątku?


Chyba nie, ale jest to interesująca dyskusja. Chętnie popatrzyłbym na przykłady autentycznych archaizmów u Lema.


----------



## chwilowo

As the forum is generally written in English, I'm taking the liberty of summarizing this discussion in Eng for possible reference:

1. Samochód musi być myty. - "*A* car must be (regularly) washed "
2. Samochód musi być umyty. - "*The* car must be clean" (e.g. for a special occasion)
3. Samochód musi być mytym. - _as in 1 but sounds really archaic_
4. Samochód musi być umytym. - _as in 2 but sounds really archaic_
5. Samochód musi zostać umyty - "The car must get cleaned" (esp. as soon as possible) or "The car must *stay* *clean*". But with the 2nd meaning it would be clearer to say "zostać czysty"
6. Samochód musi zostać umytym - _as in 5 but sounds really archaic_
7. Samochód musi zostać myty - _sounds confusing and almost impossible to interpret
_
However, the passive voice in general is not so frequent in Polish, and in informal speech we prefer some equivalents of it, like "Należy/Trzeba/Trza umyć ten samochód" (with "Należy" being quite formal, and "Trza" being *very* informal)


----------

